# Screw the SXT... Check out these Hotties! 2008 Reign X.



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

Specialized get's hit with the ugly stick, while these are graced by God!

Nuff said...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

those look pretty sick!!!


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Tits.

-Nate


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

IMO specialized has always looked good, especially better then those. And this year looks fantastic especially the new deomos MMMM tasty


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

-Insomnia- said:


> IMO specialized has always looked good, especially better then those. And this year looks fantastic especially the new deomos MMMM tasty


Your opinion is wrong...

Looks good, but doesn't have the Uber clean lines of the Reign.


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

Does anyone know what forks are on 2008's?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

ironzep said:


> Does anyone know what forks are on 2008's?


looks like a Float, Vanilla and Domain


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> looks like a Float, Vanilla and Domain


I think it's a 55, not a domain.

Red knob, no power bulge. etc.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice.....I'm loving my '07 Reign X1. Solid bike.

--Ben


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

They look nice, but the Enduros still look better. The shock hole thru frame has always bugged me...


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*hmm*

Both are great bikes but you are smoking something if you think the Reigns above are sexier than the sxt posted above. That thing is sexy as hell.


----------



## GiantCHaDSTeR (Oct 16, 2006)

Monohan said:


> Specialized get's hit with the ugly stick, while these are graced by God!
> 
> Nuff said...


I'M INLOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

MonkeyBidnezz said:


> They look nice, but the Enduros still look better. The shock hole thru frame has always bugged me...


 x2 Giant should stop doing that there bijes would look so much better


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Arghhh, such sexy bikes....


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

first off, the 07 sxt 1 above was one of the ugliest made imo.. 
sx trails defiantly look better ('08 and the 06 sxt2) 
but reigns ride 20x better.
take your pick


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Why does the top model reign not have a chainguide? Throw a single ring chainguide with a short cage rear derailluer and that would be sick!!!!!!!!!1 :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

i think it's pretty sweet how all the mud and crap is directed at the rear shock on the reign,that should help with the life of the shock


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Monohan said:


> Specialized get's hit with the ugly stick, while these are graced by God!
> 
> Nuff said...


B.E.A-utiful. I want the marzocchi one:thumbsup:


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

EVIL E said:


> i think it's pretty sweet how all the mud and crap is NOT directed at the rear shock on the reign,that should help with the life of the shock


There, now you don't sound so stupid. There's a flap in front of the shock keeping it clean. It's one of the best shock protecting designs out there.


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> B.E.A-utiful. I want the marzocchi one:thumbsup:


Me too! Although, I like the X1 color more. So I might get the X1 and put my own Roco TST and 66 on there.

The X1 has one of the most beautiful colors I've ever seen on a bike!

I think they're also anodized, so double bonus!

X0 is the lightweight air sprung, efficient model. It costs more, but that doesn't mean it takes the most abuse, so they didn't put a chain guide on it. Makes sense to leighten it up and not cause extra pedaling resistance.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Meh, I wish they didn't have a Glory hole. Still great looking bikes though, I just think the SXT is cleaner.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Meh, I wish they didn't have a Glory hole. Still great looking bikes though, I just think the SXT is cleaner.


ya man try riding one. youll see how your (my) sx trail doesnt save itself based on looks


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I wish Giants had longer TTs for their size, but the Reign and Trance I've ridden felt pretty good.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

so youre pretty much addressing the glory?.. i dont know what size mine is but it fits primo.. i was talking about suspension design vs specialized's


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

No, all the bikes. They're pretty tall and short. I'd have to run a 20" to get a TT length I want. But Maestro is pretty badass.


----------



## Jeremy R (Jan 20, 2004)

I think the worst thing about the Reign is that you guys can never have a thread about them where you are not constantly mentioning the SXT.
Measuring stick.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

Jeremy R said:


> I think the worst thing about the Reign is that you guys can never have a thread about them where you are not constantly mentioning the SXT.
> Measuring stick.:thumbsup:


And so?

The SXT was the first of its kind, which it really kicks ass. The Reign is a newcomer to that class. You can still measure 3 feet using a 1 foot measuring stick...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

it's hard to beat that long, low, fast look of the sx trail. but the reign x does look good...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The reign and the sxt geo is pretty similar... here are both bikes superimposed upon each other.


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

Do you prefer a bike with a pierced down tube that looks like a nut sack with huge balls.

or

Do you prefer a bike with a pierced seat tube that looks like a chick squatting for a piss.

Stud or Whimp, it's YOUR choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

MUCH better looking then the specialized!!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

looks like the sx has a slightly longer top tube. of course, that's assuming they are the same size...


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

EVIL E said:


> i think it's pretty sweet how all the mud and crap is directed at the rear shock on the reign,that should help with the life of the shock


You've seen the plate that protects the shock, right?

I also have an older Stumpy and that shock takes a beating...


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> looks like the sx has a slightly longer top tube. of course, that's assuming they are the same size...


Yep, the specs say so too. The SXT is ~1/2" longer TT for the same size frame.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

go me


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

SX Trail in powder blue with red DT swiss wheels still look better to me..


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

the fact that it says giant turns me off


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

lots of talk going on about these..i would love to try one.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't understand why people want to turn riding into some kind of fashion show.... who gives a #$*& what it looks like, performance is everything.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Monohan said:


> Do you prefer a bike with a pierced down tube that looks like a nut sack with huge balls.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Drop the bong dude!


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

rmbnick said:


> the fact that it says giant turns me off


My X1 says Giant backwards on one side of the bike. You'd have to look in a mirror to get turned off.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> I don't understand why people want to turn riding into some kind of fashion show.... who gives a #$*& what it looks like, performance is everything.


There's nothing wrong with having performance and good looks..


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm have people finally seen how nice these bikes are? i been sportn my X1 for awhile. hardly stock these days :thumbsup:


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> I don't understand why people want to turn riding into some kind of fashion show.... who gives a #$*& what it looks like, performance is everything.


Well, in that case, the Reign destroys the SXT.

I've found the SXT to have a lot of pedal bob, and not so good on the hard square hits compared to Maestro bikes.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

when i first saw the reign i literally said holy sh!t that thing is mine! then, santa cruz unleashed the Bullit. but, my senses are coming back. seeing again how nice this bike is


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

the X1 does have its problems...................these include "goodluck getting a chainguide budy" "My bearings like to poooo their panties" "man my anodized finish was done by a 12yr monkey on acid" i hope these problems get addressed for next year. btw, the Van 36 R is a piece of junk. i got a 66 RC2X and screamed the entire time as i batted softballs with the 36


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

what chainguide tabs does the X have? ISCG or ISCG05?


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Three letters...

FSR

Giants look nice....they have that going for them atleast
Sorry to say the big S still has 'em by the nuts.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*...*

I want one...:ihih::arf:


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

They look ugly


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

Seeing these pics makes me feel even better about my SXT. Maybe if the SXT and a few other bikes weren't around I'd look at the Giant. I dunno...I just think psychologically I'd feel like a lesser rider if I was on a Giant, regardless of how good it may be. Kinda like a Cannondale. 

Lame, I know, but you have to feel good about the bike you're on and if that's a Giant, then good for you.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

> Three letters...
> 
> FSR


After having owned 2 FSR bikes and now an X1, and also having worked for the largest spesh rep around for 3 years, I prefer the X1's Maestro suspension. First it doesn't squat as much, second it handles square edge hits better, third the derailleur isn't always slapping the horst pivot.

I haven't had the X1 long enough to comment on bearings.



> "goodluck getting a chainguide budy"


The E13 DRS that came with the bike works fine, haven't tried to use an ISCG mount.



> the Van 36 R is a piece of junk


The Van R is definitely not a piece of junk. Adjustable compression damping would be nice however, I tend to go lighter on my compression damping then the stock settings.

The SXT is a great bike, almost bought one (which would have been cheaper because I could have EP'd it), but I prefer the Maestro suspension.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Bleh. Generic starts with G too.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the new Glory's. The Zero is a great deal at 3K for what you get.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

the new glory's what?


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

rm_racer said:


> the new glory's what?


LOL, smartass 

I meant to say...I like glory holes.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

glory holes......


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> what chainguide tabs does the X have? ISCG or ISCG05?


Bighitboy - what do you mean "good luck finding a chainguide"? An ISCG Stinger bolted right up on my X1.

Van R 36 junk? Like was said, adjustable compression would be nice, but at the price point of the bike, the competition is using Dropoff and 66VF etc. I may upgrade my fork too, but I think most of the components are very servicable, if a bit heavy.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

how hard is it to find RC2 cartridges for the VAN? i may just buy the X1 instead of doing the custom build and get the RC2 cartridge if i can. or upgrade to a 66rc2x fork for a little more travel.


----------



## SUITEDFINGERS (Aug 21, 2006)

They are both great looking bikes. I own a sx trail and I love it. I have a friend who owns a x0 and he loves his. He got a X0 because he likes giant. I got the sx trail because I like Specialized. Everyone is biased but when it comes down to it, BOTH are great bikes.


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

*07 sx trial 1*

im lovin mine. it freakin rocks. took it up to tamarack yesturday. wonderful ride.


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

idaho biker 90 said:


> im lovin mine. it freakin rocks. took it up to tamarack yesturday. wonderful ride.


Oh man! Those wheel reflectors just turn me on!:thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

I would prefer an uninterupted seat tube any day of the week. That is why I do not like specialized.


----------



## Muttonchops (Jul 16, 2004)

I friggin love my 07 X1. I have never owned a bike that felt so good from the first minute I swung my leg over it. For the price it was an unbelievable deal. It is incredible that I can ride 75 miles in Bend one weekend and then hit Whistler the next weekend. I would dig to get another frame and throw a 66 on it.


----------



## marinwolfrider (May 20, 2007)

MaddSquirrel said:


> I would prefer an uninterupted seat tube any day of the week. That is why I do not like specialized.


:thumbsup: , hydroformed pieces (minus seat tube and swingarm), and rips all around.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Those Marin Frames look heavy, anyone have any idea how much they weigh?


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> Those Marin Frames look heavy, anyone have any idea how much they weigh?


Smashed around on one yesterday. Pretty light!

Those suckers really accelerate fast too. I think they look fugly, and the COG is pretty high.


----------



## marinwolfrider (May 20, 2007)

Monohan, you must have been riding it in the trail setting. At the bottom of the shock on the swingarm, there is an alternate mount that will lower the bottom bracket 3cm and slacken the headtube 1 degree. I think they call it "alpine". It really does accelerate quick. I've heard the '06 AL7 with fox air shox weighed in at 37 pounds from MBA.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

The Reign's look like glorified GIRLS bikes.... How much standover do you really need? If they had a real top tube, you could fit like four water bottle cages on it...


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

Monohan said:


> Specialized gets hit with the ugly stick


You mean like this? The new S-Works/Stumpjumper looks awful.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Imagine a Reign Without the seat tube brace and like 12" or 13" size bike. RRRrrrr


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

mattsavage said:


> The Reign's look like glorified GIRLS bikes.... How much standover do you really need? If they had a real top tube, you could fit like four water bottle cages on it...


If having balls isn't an issue for *you*, why should the rest of us suffer?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

mattsavage said:


> The Reign's look like glorified GIRLS bikes.... How much standover do you really need? If they had a real top tube, you could fit like four water bottle cages on it...


I think the Reign's kick A, but yeah that top tube does make it look like a girls bike...  when the seat is down low.

I wish they used the same top tube from the Glory frame, now that would be a gorgeous bike!!!


----------



## sworksrob (Jul 4, 2006)

*Ah Come On!*

Maybe Not SXT but what about SWORKSTrail! 
They do take some beatings!
And can climb assuming the engine aint fat.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Once you convince yourself that this is better than a SXT, you'll find yourself driving a Kia Rio thinking you have a "badass sports car".




.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

See, much betta...


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

i find it amusing that Specialized's entire lineup is almost a copy of the reign frame design


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> Once you convince yourself that this is better than a SXT, you'll find yourself driving a Kia Rio thinking you have a "badass sports car".


Haha that is very true, baby blue SXT with yeloow Deemaxes is the way to go


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

tkblazer said:


> i find it amusing that Specialized's entire lineup is almost a copy of the reign frame design


Na not even close ........

Also the reign top tube looks as small as a stumpjumper top tube. I would be scared to snap it . Whats their warranty?


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

clockwork said:


> Na not even close ........
> 
> Also the reign top tube looks as small as a stumpjumper top tube. I would be scared to snap it . Whats their warranty?


lifetime like specialized


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

well thats a plus.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

clockwork said:


> Also the reign top tube looks as small as a stumpjumper top tube. I would be scared to snap it . Whats their warranty?


I'll stay out of the SXT vs. Reign X debate because, frankly, it's lame.........but, this comment is pretty f'ing stupid considering what I've hit on my standard reign frame.

The reign x has thicker tubing than the standard reign and guys have been riding them in the park all season including folks that ride pretty hard like Tyler Klassen. Asking Super T why he was riding the Reign X every time I saw him this summer, he said that he didn't need to ride his Glory for anything but the biggest shite.

EB


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I didn't ask for your opinion on my opinion did I.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*yeah right!!*

He's also twice as smooth as the average rider. We all know you ride like a girl anyways EB so obviously yours would hold up...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

clockwork said:


> Na not even close ........
> 
> Also the reign top tube looks as small as a stumpjumper top tube. I would be scared to snap it . Whats their warranty?


doesn't mean the tube wall is as thin as the stumpjumper....


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

rm_racer said:


> doesn't mean the tube wall is as thin as the stumpjumper....


Agreed . I was going off first impression. And the fact that they are lifetime also would set my mind at peace. I own an 07 sxt and have an 08 on the way so I am a bit bias but I am also not suggesting one over the other.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Umm yeah*

I own an 06 SXT and broke the darn chainstays in two days. I wouldn't think Specialized has anything over Giant in the durability dept. I also thought the Reign looked spindly at first. But after seeing what EB has put his though. I wouldn't think twice about durability issues.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

07 sxt is beefed up in the chainstays. And seeing what Darren B. does to all his sxt's doesn't make me worry . But theres that smooth thing again.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

clockwork said:


> Well I didn't ask for your opinion on my opinion did I.


Well, you got it anyway, SXT fanboy. :thumbsup:

EB


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> I'll stay out of the SXT vs. Reign X debate because, frankly, it's lame.........but, this comment is pretty f'ing stupid considering what I've hit on my standard reign frame.
> 
> The reign x has thicker tubing than the standard reign and guys have been riding them in the park all season including folks that ride pretty hard like Tyler Klassen. Asking Super T why he was riding the Reign X every time I saw him this summer, he said that he didn't need to ride his Glory for anything but the biggest shite.
> 
> EB


Hey Eb,

Tom from Socal. You rode with a couple of my other friends up in Whistler this year. The other Tom, twisted his ankle, otherwise known as DFT (Granny, Andy, et.al.). Anyway just commenting that I haven't heard anything about Super T since he broke his femur, good to hear he's riding again and he's sponsored by Giant this time?

Also, didn't Gee Atherton jump a huge gap in the snow with a Reign?

Thanks for the info on Super T. Hopefully I'll make it up to Whistler some time. :thumbsup:


----------

